# Brockwell Lido Breakfast Club 2008



## gaijingirl (Apr 29, 2008)

Well it's been confirmed... the Lido will be opening on May 21st and suddenly my heart is lighter and the world seems a brighter place! 

So.. who's up for the annual - "I was the one with the blue googles and green swimming suit" - breakfast meets, where we all fail miserably to recognise each other?  

Unfortunately this year I will have to leave by 7:45am, so will be on the early shift (during the week anyway). 

There's also going to be a special midsummer swim to complement the midwinter swim last year.


----------



## FoxyMKII (Apr 29, 2008)

So what time does it open in the morning?


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 29, 2008)

It will be either 6:30 or 6:45am.  Probably 6:30 as that's when the gym opens.


----------



## Bob (Apr 29, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> It will be either 6:30 or 6:45am.  Probably 6:30 as that's when the gym opens.



Mrs Bob (practically a mermaid by upbringing) is interested. I'll get her in contact with you.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 29, 2008)

Bob said:


> Mrs Bob (practically a mermaid by upbringing) is interested. I'll get her in contact with you.



Yay   Mrs Bob will be welcomed into the warm bosom of the breakfast club 

Anyway - I'll probably start mid June as I do not own a wetsuit like you hardcore types   But count me in


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 29, 2008)

Is it really that time of year already?! Do I buy another season ticket?


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 29, 2008)

May 21st !  that's great news, if there's any kinda sun around then i'll be down.  The first dip of the season is normally the best.


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm not a morning swimmer, but it would be nice to start the season together.

I'm wondering just how cold it's going to feel though, back in for the first time


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 30, 2008)

It's going to be VERY cold on the morning of the 21st, but then that's half the appeal. I came out of Clapham yesterday morning thinking "Mmm, that was uncomfortably hot." 

You just have to get on with it, dive straight in and no arseing about.

Certainly buy a season ticket. This means that on that overcast August morning when you could be doing with a lie in, you've got more incentive to get down to the lido.

Can't wait


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 30, 2008)

I went sea swimming a couple of weeks ago at the beginning of April (albeit in the Adriatic) and it was do-able.  I reckon the lido will be similar.  But - I would at least make sure you have a thick swimming hat on.  I find if I can cover my head, feet and hands, I can cope with the middle bit!  I'll certainly wear a wetsuit I think, if only to get a decent length swim in.


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 30, 2008)

Tricky Skills said:


> It's going to be VERY cold on the morning of the 21st, but then that's half the appeal. I came out of Clapham yesterday morning thinking "Mmm, that was uncomfortably hot."
> 
> You just have to get on with it, dive straight in and no arseing about.
> 
> ...


Yeah I should think about buying a season ticket. How much was it last year? I think I decided it wasn't worth it.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 30, 2008)

RubyToogood said:


> Yeah I should think about buying a season ticket. How much was it last year? I think I decided it wasn't worth it.



I don't think they've decided.. at the gym, they've been handing out forms to gauge interest in a season ticket - people are invited to fill in a form if they feel they would like a swimming season ticket (which is kind of strange because anyone who's a member of the gym will already be able to use the pool for free anyway - so they're only going to get the casual users or passers by filling it in).  

Last year it was £145 for the non concessionary season ticket (a small increase on 2006) and £101.50 for concessions (a big increase on 2006). A daytime swim was £5.25 but there were cheap rates between 6:45 and 10am and 6-8pm. Given that last year it didn't open until July 2nd, this year's season will be much longer.... so they may well hike it up even higher.


----------



## Choc (May 1, 2008)

yay looking forward, although i am the biggest wimp when it comes getting into cold water for the first time in a season. i hope the baby will allow me to enjoy some lido days this year. i used to hang out in there whole days if the weather was permitting it.


----------



## han (May 1, 2008)

I'm deffo up for the breakfast bit! Not too fussed about the swimming, though


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 1, 2008)

It's worth going for the season ticket option, purely for motivation. Once the pool warms up come mid-June, it's still the best swimming experience you'll get, even when overcast.

I wouldn't pay £5.25 simply for a swim on a non-sunny lido day, but the season tickets makes it worthwhile.

Plus you get the fast entry on those *scorcher* lido days


----------



## gaijingirl (May 1, 2008)

Swimming in the rain is also much underrated.... it's amazing when you're underwater and see the rain falling on the pool surface from underneath.  Even better, there's often no one else in the pool apart from a duck or two...


----------



## gaijingirl (May 2, 2008)

The prices are out!  It's quite a complicated pay scheme this year - but there's something for everyone.  I couldn't possibly type all of it up.. but here's the bones of it..

Full season ticket goes from £150 in May and June down to £45 in September.  It gets progressively cheaper month by month from July.

Concessions season ticket start at £105 and go down to £25 in September.

Early swim only season ticket starts at £80 and goes down to £30 in September.

They've got a voucher scheme this year - which is a good idea.   10 vouchers are £40.

A single ticket adult swim is £5.20/£3.60 (conc).  Early morning is £2.60/£2.30 (conc).  Evening swim is £3/£2.50 (conc)

They also have special child season tickets, child vouchers, OAP rates, family rates, family concession rates.


----------



## RubyToogood (May 2, 2008)

Right so. I'm thinking I'll want to go in the daytime a lot more than last year, so a season ticket is about the same price as 28 swims, say 7 weeks of going twice a week. I'd go a lot more than that, so it's probably worth it.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 2, 2008)

Good decision I think!!  I have always found having the season ticket to be really really worthwhile.  I've often gone more than once in a day - sometimes, if I've already swum that day - just to sit by the pool and have a cup of tea and read, or meet friends, or watch sunset.  You seemed to be down there quite a lot last year.


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 3, 2008)

I bought my season ticket, ticket number... 1! 

£150 is the same amount that I paid for a season ticket last year for what was a shortened season. We're going through all the way until October this year *brrrrr* 

I've also posted up some images from the art deco fair that was held under glorious weather today, over HERE.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 4, 2008)

Tricky Skills said:


> I bought my season ticket, ticket number... 1!
> 
> £150 is the same amount that I paid for a season ticket last year for what was a shortened season. We're going through all the way until October this year *brrrrr*
> 
> I've also posted up some images from the art deco fair that was held under glorious weather today, over HERE



No. 1 ticket...great keepsake.. 

Also nice photos of today's event.

It's just brilliant that where we could have lost the pool - not only is it open, but thriving.


----------



## beeboo (May 4, 2008)

oh yay, lido season here we come! 

Just thinking about the lido makes me happy


----------



## RubyToogood (May 5, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> Good decision I think!!  I have always found having the season ticket to be really really worthwhile.  I've often gone more than once in a day - sometimes, if I've already swum that day - just to sit by the pool and have a cup of tea and read, or meet friends, or watch sunset.  You seemed to be down there quite a lot last year.


Having said that, it's an awful lot of money to stump up in one go. I wouldn't ever go as much as you either, as I don't live in Brixton. I think I was going two or three times a week last year.


----------



## snowy_again (May 5, 2008)

beeboo said:


> oh yay, lido season here we come!  Just thinking about the lido makes me happy



Me too. I just wish it was open today. But the reminder of how good the lido can be over the summer has forced me to renew my season ticket (or persuade my employer to stump up lots of the gym membership which I think gives you free access to the pool.)


----------



## gaijingirl (May 5, 2008)

Well that's a great benefit of using the gym there - the free Lido ... also you can use any other Fusion pool for free during the remainder of the year when the Lido is closed.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 9, 2008)

The dodgy water has gone and the pool is empty.. it looks really strange....


----------



## Choc (May 9, 2008)

(of course in germany the pools are already open....*in melancholy mode*)

anyway, does the season ticket involve gym use too? also are there monthly passes available as well?

i am sooooooooooooooooooooooo looking forward to lido days this summer.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 9, 2008)

Was checking the prices yesterday... I'm well up for the morning swims... might even catch you just as you're leaving gaijingirl 

Not sure whether to get an early swim season ticket though... hmmmm... £80 = about 31 swims - might be worth it 



gaijingirl said:


> Well that's a great benefit of using the gym there - the free Lido ... also you can use any other Fusion pool for free during the remainder of the year when the Lido is closed.


It's a shame it doesn't work the other way round with fusion swim cards


----------



## gaijingirl (May 9, 2008)

Choc said:


> (of course in germany the pools are already open....*in melancholy mode*)
> 
> anyway, does the season ticket involve gym use too? also are there monthly passes available as well?
> 
> i am sooooooooooooooooooooooo looking forward to lido days this summer.



Choc... It doesn't include the gym... whilst I was there the other day they were discussing putting up barriers at reception to ensure that traffic coming in was going either left to the gym or right to the pool.  There aren't monthly passes - but maybe the vouchers might be good for you?

You probably saw it but I put some pricing information here:

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=7446378&postcount=17

I'm itching for it to open now - especially with this weather.. I wonder what the chances are for it holding out for the opening?


----------



## Choc (May 9, 2008)

hey i think these are fair prices for once 

i will go for the voucher option, with a combination of early morning and evening swims! i am happy to pay £4 entry for a sunny day at the lido. 

i hope the kiosk will be around this year again!?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 9, 2008)

I take it the vouchers aren't for the early mornings?


----------



## Choc (May 9, 2008)

i understand the vouchers are for all day. but early morning swims are cheaper anyway. ie cheaper than using up a voucher.


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 9, 2008)

One of my sticking points is that I have to pay twice to swim in Lambeth's pool over the summer. I have a direct debit for The Rec / Clapham (GLL,) and then a season ticket for the Lido (Fusion.)

I can't cancel the GLL membership for the summer and then start again as I will lose out on my price. Plus on some 'more testing' lido days I may want to swim indoors.

Indoor or out - all three pools are ultimately owned by Lambeth Council, but I am being charged twice.

I raised this point at the last BLU AGM and the Man From the Council with the clipboard said he would look into it.

Yeah, right...


----------



## gaijingirl (May 11, 2008)

The pool is being filled up really slowly... I watched a duck playing in the trickle of water from a hose pipe yesterday.. it's so hot .. WHY isn't it open NOW?? 


(Tricky... there's no way Fusion are going to allow other members in - Lambeth pools or otherwise... they're not even letting their _own_ members use it unless their membership is at the Lido itself - whilst we who are Lido members can use their pools all over London!  It would be excellent if they did though.)


----------



## Ms T (May 11, 2008)

GG - do you know if there will there be access to the pool from the gym side as well so you can use the changing rooms therre?


----------



## spanglechick (May 11, 2008)

i have a confession to make.

last year i bought a season ticket and i went maybe four or five times. it was cold and grey!


so this year, i won't get one - and what's the betting it'll be a roasting summer and i'll end up going every day...at self


----------



## snowy_again (May 11, 2008)

Then get some of the vouchers - it saves a quid each time i guess. 

As of this morning, I'm now the proud owner of another season ticket. All thanks to Clara and a great birthday present! Just been sitting in the garden reading the Into the Blue book too. I didn't realise how much influence Michael Boyle had on the save the lido campaign. And to think i used to annoy him with loud music when I was his neighbour. oops.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 11, 2008)

Ms T said:


> GG - do you know if there will there be access to the pool from the gym side as well so you can use the changing rooms therre?



I'm pretty certain not as A) they seem to be talking about "wet" changing rooms and "dry changing" rooms and B) - there's no suitable exit from the gym as far as I can see.  But I could be wrong.  I reckon it will be an issue though - there'll be plenty of gym users who'll want to have a sauna after a cold swim for example.


----------



## Ms T (May 11, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> I'm pretty certain not as A) they seem to be talking about "wet" changing rooms and "dry changing" rooms and B) - there's no suitable exit from the gym as far as I can see.  But I could be wrong.  I reckon it will be an issue though - there'll be plenty of gym users who'll want to have a sauna after a cold swim for example.



Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 14, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> (Tricky... there's no way Fusion are going to allow other members in - Lambeth pools or otherwise... they're not even letting their _own_ members use it unless their membership is at the Lido itself - whilst we who are Lido members can use their pools all over London!  It would be excellent if they did though.)


I wonder if I get the early swim season ticket, if I can then use it at other fusion pools? hmmmm.

Can you buy season tickets already?


----------



## gaijingirl (May 14, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> Can you buy season tickets already?



Yes you can.


----------



## playghirl (May 18, 2008)

I am a member of the lido... but could not face the bracing cold water at the mo!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 19, 2008)

I'm going to get my season ticket after work today... then decide on Wednesday morning whether it's going to be too cold to swim


----------



## Pieface (May 19, 2008)

I think I'll get vouchers....I really enjoyed my early mornings there but it's only viable if I have a bike to take with me or I spend hours walking.  Have to get my broken old one fixed up - leave anything else in Brixton for the day and the teefs would have it.

Hope to see you some mornings!   Where's eme ?


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 19, 2008)

Of course it's going to be cold on Wednesday! And for the next month, I'd wager. At least there are hot showers this year, which wasn't the case until towards the end of the season in '07.

Um, see you there at 6:45?


----------



## Choc (May 19, 2008)

looooking forward. i will do a combi of early  morning swims and voucher tickets.


----------



## snowy_again (May 19, 2008)

I have every intention of being there. My intentions may go bad, but at least I've found my motivation again. 

Do I need a hat? 

I glanced at Bear Grylls, or whatever his name is, on telly last night, swimming across Patagonian glacial lakes and thought, 'Bet you can't do brockwell lido in May'...


----------



## gaijingirl (May 19, 2008)

There are notices all over the gym with "the rules" for gym users using the pool...

Basically no one will be able to go for a swim then a sauna without first getting dry and dressed, leaving and then re-entering - which is kind of what I thought would happen.  Slightly annoying really because I'm unlikely to bother with all of that just for a sauna - but then I guess they can't really do it any other way.

Shame, a sauna straight after a cold swim would've been nice.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 19, 2008)

snowy_again said:


> Do I need a hat?
> 
> ..



Yes.. I went sea swimming on January 1st and again at the start of April (for 10 days).  Having a (as thick as possible) hat really helps - as do swimming gloves/socks.  I didn't have gloves, but I did have footwear.  It was really hard without a hat.


----------



## wjh (May 19, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> Shame, a sauna straight after a cold swim would've been nice.



What about the other way around?  Hot sauna then plunge into the cold pool 

Very Finnish.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 20, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> Yes.. I went sea swimming on January 1st and again at the start of April (for 10 days).  Having a (as thick as possible) hat really helps - as do swimming gloves/socks.  I didn't have gloves, but I did have footwear.  It was really hard without a hat.


hmmm... I don't have a hat... it's going to be pretty cold isn't it? I might wait til you've been and given a report


----------



## Pieface (May 20, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> Basically no one will be able to go for a swim then a sauna without first getting dry and dressed, leaving and then re-entering - which is kind of what I thought would happen.  Slightly annoying really because I'm unlikely to bother with all of that just for a sauna - but then I guess they can't really do it any other way.



Will you have to pay twice then?


----------



## Ms T (May 20, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> There are notices all over the gym with "the rules" for gym users using the pool...
> 
> Basically no one will be able to go for a swim then a sauna without first getting dry and dressed, leaving and then re-entering - which is kind of what I thought would happen.  Slightly annoying really because I'm unlikely to bother with all of that just for a sauna - but then I guess they can't really do it any other way.
> 
> Shame, a sauna straight after a cold swim would've been nice.



That's really annoying.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 20, 2008)

PieEye said:


> Will you have to pay twice then?



no.. we don't pay at all because we have membership.  (so we've already paid iyswim).  It does say no "readmittance".. I'm assuming this means that we can't wander in and out and not that we can't go 2x in a day.


----------



## Choc (May 20, 2008)

i am sure btw that members of fusion will be allowed to walk in and out with a pair of flip flops and a dressing gown. as long as you don't splash water everywhere running in and out straight from the pool.

oh i soooo can't wait. but it will have to get hotter for me again weatherwise until i dare the first dip into the water. 

does anyone know if the nice kiosk will be there again this year. as this one made my days and mornings at the lido even nicer.


----------



## FoxyMKII (May 20, 2008)

So I'll be there with my mate Kate tomorrow morning at half 6. I'll be wearing a very unfetching blue wetsuit (but I'll freeze otherwise). Do you think I'll get away without a hat/gloves/shoes?


----------



## gaijingirl (May 20, 2008)

Choc said:


> i am sure btw that members of fusion will be allowed to walk in and out with a pair of flip flops and a dressing gown. as long as you don't splash water everywhere running in and out straight from the pool.



no.. that's just it.. i'm a member of Fusion and it's been made very clear that we can't go from the pool straight into the gym without drying and dressing first.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 20, 2008)

FoxyMKII said:


> So I'll be there with my mate Kate tomorrow morning at half 6. I'll be wearing a very unfetching blue wetsuit (but I'll freeze otherwise). Do you think I'll get away without a hat/gloves/shoes?



Try it and see.. I'll be in a wetsuit and I'll definitely have a hat - no gloves or shoes though.


----------



## RubyToogood (May 20, 2008)

Funnily enough, now the hour is at hand, it doesn't seem nearly so tempting


----------



## gaijingirl (May 21, 2008)

OMG.. it was beautiful!  I wore my wetsuit and I found it really quite warm - towards the end getting very warm.  There were tons of people without wetsuits and they were saying it was pretty chilly though.  I'm going to have a go at the weekend without the wetsuit and see what's what.  If I can do as many lengths as I want without it life will be much easier not carting it about!

The old cafe is back open, but Paddy and Casey are not running it which was a bit .  It looked ok - a bit basic - but apparently they're very keen for people to give feedback so they can provide what's wanted.  To be fair, they were hardly going to stock it up to the brim on day no. 1!

There are now 4 outdoor hot showers as well as the indoor ones.

Saw a lot of familiar faces, had a good chat.  Many Fusion members did dry off and go to the sauna - but you do have to leave by the turnstile, out into the park and back in through the entrance to do that.  I don't suppose I'll bother on work days when in a rush, I'd rather have a cup of tea and watch the water.

Come down everyone - the water's lovely!!


----------



## FoxyMKII (May 21, 2008)

I did it and I didn't freeze, My wetsuit needs altering so I can breathe properly mind (teach me to use one that I've had about 13 years).

Also some bloke from the Standard took my photo so I might be in that later!!! Madness

My mate Kate has suggested that 6.30 was a bit early so we're going to go at 7 next week!!!


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 21, 2008)

Well that was _fun_, wasn't it? 

My body said NO at 6:30 this morning, but my mind said yes. It really wasn't that bad. I ummed and ahhed over the wetsuit, but dived straight in with just my shreddies.

My head almost fell off after the first two lengths. As long as you keep going, then yeah, it actually is quite 'warm' 

Managed twelve in the end. The steaming showers were delightful.

Same again tomorrow!







More pics over HERE.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 21, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> OMG.. it was beautiful!  I wore my wetsuit and I found it really quite warm - towards the end getting very warm.





Tricky Skills said:


> My head almost fell off after the first two lengths. As long as you keep going, then yeah, it actually is quite 'warm'
> 
> Managed twelve in the end. The steaming showers were delightful.
> 
> ...


ok, that gives me a bit more confidence that I won't freeze and maybe I'll be ok with just a hat. Lovely pics as always TS - see they've decided on lane dividers this year.


> The old cafe is back open, but Paddy and Casey are not running it which was a bit .


 Hope they still do toast and peanut butter.

Going to get my season ticket tonight on the way home (I know I said that on Tuesday )


----------



## snowy_again (May 21, 2008)

They do still sell toast, but it seemed to be the most complicated process for them in the world... Plus the counter man wiped clean the jar of honey the second after I'd used it... but I'm trying not to be too nostalgic. 

Bracing is the only word that could describe the pool* (i'm a non wetsuit owner), and like Tricky, my body wasn't really saying yes to the whole process, so I did a couple of laps and then drank a cup of tea. Not as busy as I'd expected, but I guess i was there later than most.

* but a million thanks to the woman who finally urged me to go for the plunge after standing thigh deep in the water, waiting for sensation to return to my toes.










I must try and work out what some of you look like!


----------



## malice (May 21, 2008)

Excellent, I tried to go regularly last year, and will buy an early morning pass this year (I'll be the one who keeps her goggles on even when out of the pool - the joy of prescription goggles).

Thanks for the pics, just the encouragement i need. Quite excited about going now.


----------



## snowy_again (May 21, 2008)

Oh and are the lifeguards really going to wear black clothes?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 21, 2008)

I'm feeling sad I didn't go now 

Thursday morning.... 




			
				malice said:
			
		

> (I'll be the one who keeps her goggles on even when out of the pool - the joy of prescription goggles).


That could be me too  (if I get them not to bloody leak!)


----------



## snowy_again (May 21, 2008)

Judging by my drunken flickr-ing, there appear to be monsters. Oh and new found respect for tri-atheletes, I cycled to work afterwards and now I'm knackered...


----------



## eme (May 21, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'm feeling sad I didn't go now



Can't believe I haven't seen this thread yet - will be there tomorrow am... no wetsuit, so it'd better be warm!! 

Sucks about the whole in / out thing between the gym / pool; surely something they must have thought about before?!?


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 21, 2008)

you lot are hardcore ,   i think it might have warmed a little by the weekend so i'll defo be down by then.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 21, 2008)

eme said:


> Can't believe I haven't seen this thread yet - will be there tomorrow am... no wetsuit, so it'd better be warm!!


Well when I got to work (9.15am) it was pretty warm outside... just checked and the early swim is up til 10am... so maybe the later I go the warmer the pool will be


----------



## Choc (May 21, 2008)

wow, you brave people 

pool looks luverly


----------



## colacubes (May 21, 2008)

It looks proper lush 

I have tomorrow morning off work and I think I may have just found a plan


----------



## Biddlybee (May 22, 2008)

Blimey it's a bit of a breath taker innit?!!

My first swim for about 4 months o) and I pick the lido... was freezing for the first couple of lengths, but then ok  

Didn't have time to pop to the cafe, was running too late... next week though 

(I must find my hat, or get a new one!)


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 22, 2008)

I thought it was actually slightly warmer this morning. You're fine as long as you dive in and keep moving! After the first couple of lengths and you feel your head again.

Still utterly blissful at 7:30 this morning. Can't stop grinning all day


----------



## Biddlybee (May 22, 2008)

It might've been, but I didn't go yesterday  

Was smiling all the way to work though  forgot how nice it is to start the day with a swim.


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 23, 2008)

Had the whole pool to myself for half an hour this morning - BLISS 

The temperature is fine. Dive in, swim, and you're away 

The forecast looks good for tomorrow.


----------



## Blagsta (May 23, 2008)

I was in the gym this morning and saw some mad people swimming!  Looks bloody freezing!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 23, 2008)

Was sad not to go this morning (I've really got the bug now!) had to wait in for workmen 

Wait til Tuesday now


----------



## snowy_again (May 23, 2008)

Who's this in the photo?! 
http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/standard/article-23486715-details/%27Brixton+Beach%27+is+back+-+just+in+time+for+summer/article.do


----------



## Biddlybee (May 23, 2008)

Is it you?


----------



## gaijingirl (May 23, 2008)

snowy_again said:


> Who's this in the photo?!
> http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/standard/article-23486715-details/%27Brixton+Beach%27+is+back+-+just+in+time+for+summer/article.do




I saw those two on Weds morning and thought it was either you or Playhgirl...


----------



## snowy_again (May 23, 2008)

Nah, I'm not bearded anymore. Nor can I pull Man at C&A catalogue poses with such panache!


----------



## tramliner (May 23, 2008)

It's good to hear the Lido's still going strong.   I watched it being built in the 1930s.
After it was opened my father used to drag me there for swimming early Sunday mornings (6d in old money, I think, and men and boys only, of course)
Long may you all enjoy it.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 24, 2008)

tramliner said:


> It's good to hear the Lido's still going strong.   I watched it being built in the 1930s.
> After it was opened my father used to drag me there for swimming early Sunday mornings (6d in old money, I think, and men and boys only, of course)
> Long may you all enjoy it.



Wow!!  What an excellent post.  Do you know that last year a history book of the last 70 years of the Lido was published?  It's really good and called Out of the Blue".  It has some great memories - written by many users past and present.  

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/0955627001/porismlimited

You can buy it from Brockwell Lido Users.  

You would have found it interesting to be here last year when they dismantled a whole wing of the building and then rebuilt it again - but wider, in order to get a gym into the old changing rooms.


----------



## eme (May 25, 2008)

saw B on Thurs and swam a grand total of *4* lengths... aie v. unfit swimmingwise (managed to forget my towel too)... Was freezing at first; so much that it took your breath away! But then you went numb and it was fine  Makes the tea and toast after so much more appreciated! 

Gutted the old cafe isn't there anymore; I miss them.
This one is heavy pushing the hotdogs and ice creams, and only seems to have regular sliced bread toast / jam - no fresh bread or marmite or peanut butter. Also about 8 million plastic knives instead of just the one stuck in the jar, and Styrofoam cups not nice recycle-y card ones... ah well, I'll live


----------



## playghirl (May 25, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> I saw those two on Weds morning and thought it was either you or Playhgirl...




no I am not in the photo... though I do have dark hair.... it is too cold for me to swim in that cold weather. I got as far as watching people swim this morning today. Apparently the water is 17 degrees. This Aussie bird prefers a bit of heat!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 26, 2008)

eme said:


> Gutted the old cafe isn't there anymore; I miss them.
> This one is heavy pushing the hotdogs and ice creams, and only seems to have regular sliced bread toast / jam - no fresh bread or marmite or peanut butter. Also about 8 million plastic knives instead of just the one stuck in the jar, and Styrofoam cups not nice recycle-y card ones... ah well, I'll live


That sounds a bit rubbish  

I'll be there again tomorrow for a swim come rain or shine... I've found my hat now too


----------



## Blagsta (May 26, 2008)

There were some nutters swimming this morning in the rain!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 26, 2008)

Doesn't seem that cold... and if you're wet already, makes not odds if it's raining


----------



## gaijingirl (May 26, 2008)

It's fun swimming in the rain.   Maybe even better than singing in the rain!


----------



## FoxyMKII (May 26, 2008)

snowy_again said:


> Who's this in the photo?!
> http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/standard/article-23486715-details/%27Brixton+Beach%27+is+back+-+just+in+time+for+summer/article.do



That would be me and my mate Kate


----------



## playghirl (May 26, 2008)

honestly wish I could brave the cold... just can't do it!!


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 29, 2008)

Back on schedule with the morning swim after the weather / work got in the way of things over the past few days. A lane to myself again, and rather lovely it was to.

Pleased to report that the lifeguards are now dressed down out of last week's black, back in the traditional lido yellow.

These things matter!


----------



## snowy_again (May 29, 2008)

I must get down tomorrow.


----------



## hendo (May 29, 2008)

Tricky Skills said:


> Back on schedule with the morning swim after the weather / work got in the way of things over the past few days. A lane to myself again, and rather lovely it was to.
> 
> Pleased to report that the lifeguards are now dressed down out of last week's black, back in the traditional lido yellow.
> 
> These things matter!


 
I don't know how you do it mate. I put my toe in on Tuesday and recoiled in horror.


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 29, 2008)

It's fine! Definitely an improvement on the first Wednesday ice bath. The water temperature has genuinely risen.

Just get yourself there: You've turned up, you're gonna swim 

No arseing about with a toe in the water, dive in at the deep end and SWIM! After less than half a length, your body will be fine.

It truly is LOVELY


----------



## pootle (May 29, 2008)

This may be a silly question (so silly I don't like to ask at reception ) but are there lockers and changing rooms an' that in the Lido?

Have tried to suss it out from the gym but I can't see any - where are they?


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 29, 2008)

Changing rooms: Turn right at reception and there's male and female. Not big, but functional. Hot showers as well.

Lockers: Slightly more tricky to find. These are actually by the poolside, hidden away behind a wall. If you stand with your back to reception, they're on the right hand wall near to the turnstile exit. £1 deposit.


----------



## hendo (May 29, 2008)

Tricky Skills said:


> It's fine! Definitely an improvement on the first Wednesday ice bath. The water temperature has genuinely risen.
> 
> Just get yourself there: You've turned up, you're gonna swim
> 
> ...


 
Respect.


----------



## Choc (May 30, 2008)

still not been yet   (coming from hot south germany) although it would be such a good thing for the circulation 

really looking forward to the first lido day.

went to brighton last weekend and only could get in the sea to my ankles and then my blood froze.

sounds  a shame that the old kiosk is missing.


----------



## pootle (May 30, 2008)

Thanks Tricky! This weekend I swim!


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 30, 2008)

It was all fine again this morning. I'm quite enjoying this 

The wetsuit count has more than halved in the past week. Plenty of bare flesh on show 

There really is nothing to it. There's no better start to the day, and you'll be grinning insanely for the rest of the morning


----------



## Biddlybee (May 30, 2008)

Aye, it's not cold enough for a wetsuit... I am liking wearing a hat though 

First length is a bit shivery... then it's ok. I wish I could swim for longer, but I'm always running late for work 

Must get out of bed earlier!


----------



## hendo (May 31, 2008)

I went in after the gym this morning. Do not believe these other people posting on this thread. Reader, it is insanely cold. I got in at the shallow end and I was literally a bit dizzy with the drop in temperature. It took me about two minutes to get my breathing under control, and it didn't help that Ms T turned up and started making satirical remarks from the side. 

Eventually I started swimming and immediately got cramp in my foot. That disappeared and was replaced by a burning sensation on my skin which I presume was my sub cutaneous fat reserves imploding in a desperate attempt to keep my body temperature to a viable level. 

After a bit I started enjoying it, but frankly the best thing was getting out.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 31, 2008)

Wimp


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 31, 2008)

I went to the lido yesterday (friday) with my b/f son
it was cold -  not as cold as the sea in brighton on thursday (i could only paddle there too) but cold
how are you lot doing it every morning?
  hackney has a heated lido - its made me soft


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 1, 2008)

I guess it's all relative. It truly was cold for that first Wednesday morning opening over a week ago. But now? I find myself lingering in the water after my 15 lengths to cool down


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 1, 2008)

I haven't worn a wetsuit since the day it opened - it was too warm.  It's fine after a length.... and it just means you swim the first length faster!

It really is lovely!!


----------



## Choc (Jun 2, 2008)

i am a super whimp. i do need the sun psychologically to get in. so there will be no lido for me until then.

i envy everyone who can swim already though, i am sure it's a great feeling.

i have never swam so little like in the last 10 years i lived in london


----------



## hendo (Jun 2, 2008)

Tricky Skills said:


> I guess it's all relative. It truly was cold for that first Wednesday morning opening over a week ago. But now? I find myself lingering in the water after my 15 lengths to cool down


 
You're just showing off now.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 2, 2008)

Last week one of the regulars (who I believe is in her 80s) was in swimming up and down, without wetsuit for a good half hour! I also saw lots of primary school kids.  


So the pool is probably a bit warmer with some wee leakage anyway...


----------



## Choc (Jun 2, 2008)

the air has been lately quite warm, despite the lack of sunshine. so this will warm the lido up slowly.

(thank the lord)


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 3, 2008)

OK, I admit: I was bloody cold splashing about in the rain this morning 

It was *almost* perfect. Two things currently peeve me slightly: The air conditioning in the gents changing room (double brrrrr) and the playing of Crap FM in the changing room as well. One of the reasons I go to the lido is to escape such nonsense.

But yeah, it sure beats indoor swimming


----------



## Choc (Jun 3, 2008)

Tricky Skills said:


> It was *almost* perfect. Two things currently peeve me slightly: The air conditioning in the gents changing room (double brrrrr) and the playing of Crap FM in the changing room as well. One of the reasons I go to the lido is to escape such nonsense.



oh that would annoy me too. it's such a "disease" to have in every public waiting area (ie dentist, nhs, kitchen department of morleys) a television or radio that loops advertisment, music etc. arrgh! 

ps are the lifeguards from previous years there or has fusion got their own in?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 3, 2008)

Choc said:


> oh that would annoy me too. it's such a "disease" to have in every public waiting area (ie dentist, nhs, kitchen department of morleys) a television or radio that loops advertisment, music etc. arrgh!
> 
> ps are the lifeguards from previous years there or has fusion got their own in?



The stunning blonde lady with the stunning blonde son is about - I haven't seen the stunning muscely tanned blokes yet - but I think they only appear with the sun!!   There were quite a lot of people swimming in the rain this evening!


----------



## hendo (Jun 3, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> I also saw lots of primary school kids.



Do their parents know? Their tiny extremities will surely freeze.


----------



## netbob (Jun 3, 2008)

if i'm up in time and its not too cold i *might* go tomorrow


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 4, 2008)

It's never too cold! The water this morning was the warmest so far this season. Shame I forgot my goggles and struggled for about a dozen lengths 

Looks like it will be heating up nicely over the next few days.

New lifeguards are finding their feet as well. No sign yet of Mr Muscles, but a little chit chat first thing in the morning with the new lads and lasses is rather nice.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 5, 2008)

I had my first lido swim of the season finally. It was really not particularly cold at all, so much so that I wished I'd been less of a wuss and gone earlier .

As for the cafe, I quite liked the fact that it was back in the proper cafe building.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 6, 2008)

PS it's my impression that there are more chemicals in the pool this year. I had that distinct chlorine stickiness afterwards.


----------



## hendo (Jun 6, 2008)

I went in again this morning. The dizziness goes away after a short while (is that your brain cells reacting to a change in temperature do you think?) and I have to admit it was bloody nice.. 
Got out after 8 lengths. You can have too much of a good thing.


----------



## pootle (Jun 6, 2008)

I went in the Lido for the first time evar this morning.  It WAS cold initially, but once you get going it's fine!

I don't remember swimming being so fucking hard though.  I'm sure I used to be a good swimmer but I was knackered and seemed to be constantly struggling to get my breathing right and had to give up after 4 lengths.  A very nice lady said to me "they are long lengths though" Long lengths! 

Maybe I should try again - but not do a workout in the gym first...


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 7, 2008)

I was chatting with some hardcore tri boys in the changing rooms on Friday.

Me: I feel quite good - I managed 20 lengths today.

Them: Not bad. We do 40 every day.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 7, 2008)

I usually aim for 30 - being the standard Olympic distance of 1500m - but this largely depends on how late I'm running for work!  40 is just showing off - I can only do that when not in a rush... 

It is easier in a wetsuit though which cuts back on time, but then putting a wetsuit on takes a while and I can't be bothered to cart it to the pool if I don't need to!

ETA - Shippou does ridiculous numbers of lengths when he goes IIRC!!


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 7, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> I usually aim for 30 - being the standard Olympic distance of 1500m - but this largely depends on how late I'm running for work!  40 is just showing off - I can only do that when not in a rush...
> 
> It is easier in a wetsuit though which cuts back on time, but then putting a wetsuit on takes a while and I can't be bothered to cart it to the pool if I don't need to!
> 
> ETA - Shippou does ridiculous numbers of lengths when he goes IIRC!!


Well it's not just how many, it's how you do them... I probably do silly numbers too, but just pottering really.

Am still dithering over getting a season ticket. It would be really nice to just pay for it and then be able to go as much as I wanted. But I think the savings are just too marginal and uncertain. (I got the maths completely wrong in my previous post, what was I thinking? .) 

Say there are 16 weeks left of the season (end of September). That's about £9.30 per week. You'd have to be certain you were going to go twice a week at full price, or four times a week at morning or evening rate (or some combination thereof). And then there'd be weeks when you were too ill or busy to swim, or it was snowing or whatever. And you can't guarantee that you won't break your leg or emigrate and be unable to go all season. Plus personally I sometimes go to Tooting because it's en route elsewhere.

It's just not a very good deal unless you live really nearby and want to go every day. I think I'd be better off just going for evening swims at £3 a go, and possibly buying some vouchers for when I want to go during the day or at weekends. It's annoying. For £100 I would have gone for it probably, but £150 is too steep.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 7, 2008)

No details as yet, but Fusion have confirmed that the price of a season ticket will lower of the course of the season.

It's still all in ratio to number of swim:number of weeks left, so I doubt if that is of any benefit.

I just love the motivation and flexibility of having a season ticket. I've used it every day since the pool opened, apart from a weekend away. It may feel a pain getting up and thinking, shit, gotta swim. But you never leave the lido thinking, um, I didn't enjoy that. You always feel glad that you went.

A minor point, but the quick access barrier for season ticket holders is also working now. No more queues, simply swipe and you're in.

Go on Ruby...


----------



## hendo (Jun 7, 2008)

Went again this morning. I think my system is getting used to the shock of it. Certainly the disorientation and panicky breathing was all over by the end of the first twenty meters.
Now I want to start working on my lengths. 
Me: 8 (this morning)
Tricky: 20
GaijinGirl: 30 (Go GG!)
Hardcore Blokes: 40.

Some way to go before I can live with the rest of you.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 7, 2008)

Never mind the length, feel the thickness, etc.

You should just stop swimming when you feel like it. You've done the hard part in actually getting in the water. Enjoy the rest


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 8, 2008)

Tricky Skills said:


> No details as yet, but Fusion have confirmed that the price of a season ticket will lower of the course of the season.
> 
> ..



The prices have been posted up at the lido since a few weeks before it opened - I think I even posted them on this thread earlier on...

here: post 17

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=7446378&postcount=17

I didn't put them all up but it does indeed get cheaper each month.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 8, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> ETA - Shippou does ridiculous numbers of lengths when he goes IIRC!!



i have been known to do 40+  but thats only to make up for being the slowest person in the pool 

i'm not kidding.... i am regularly overtaken by pensioners...   my only excuse is that i'm more super dreadnaught than speedboat by design


----------



## Choc (Jun 9, 2008)

i have had my virgin swim in the lido today and it was absolutely lovely  !! (only took me about two hours to get in..)

i got a 10 voucher ticket and am very happy with that. maybe once i will make it to early mornings?

i managed 3 rows due to pregnancy shortness of breath   i like that they have dividers for swimmers in as it can get a bit splashy on the advanced swimmers side and difficult to do lengths otherwise.

thenew cafe does not appeal to me, meh!   on the bright side it will make me spent much less money compared to last year.


----------



## netbob (Jun 9, 2008)

i went this morning and (predictably) saw no one. should be there tomorrow about 7:30ish.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 9, 2008)

Yep, I should be on 7:30 am watch on Tuesday. Then a spot of work  and back just after 1pm


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 9, 2008)

First swim at Tooting today. Very nice too.

In other news I had a bit of a rant at the manager at Brockwell the other day about not being allowed out through reception and having to use the turnstiles. Unless I've just not spotted them, there aren't any signs up to say you have to go out through the turnstiles now, and it's a bloody tight fit when you're lugging motorbike kit as well as swimming things. I don't really see why they can't use their discretion and let people out through reception.

It's the usual problem of the swimming motorcyclist - there's just no provision for all your kit when you get there. No swimming locker is ever big enough for a helmet. At West Wickham they have a no outdoor shoe policy in the changing rooms, which whilst understandable is a massive pain in the arse when you're struggling with jacket, helmet and boots.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 10, 2008)

I had a similar rant involving a folding bike the other day - which apparently is a huge "hazard".  To tell the truth I had just forgotten my lock, I wouldn't normally bring it in - it's just a bit hard to go back from how laid back it used to be to such strictness.

I know what you mean about the turnstiles too.  I struggle just with my sports bag - inevitably getting some strap or handle stuck in it!

right nevertheless, I'm off for a swim.


----------



## Choc (Jun 10, 2008)

there is definitely a more cooperate vibe around the place.

i hope if it ever gets proper summer that brixton types will make the place a bit more easy going. the lifeguards also seem less laisse faire. but at least its still open and there are a few more people at the till now


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 10, 2008)

What's with all the wetsuits?  The people who wear them seem to be big and muscular.  I'm a bit of a thin lizard but I'm fine with the water temp.

Anyhow been twice on my way to work this week, luscious, summer is really here.

Pity the stupid bloke jogging on a running machine in the gym, it defies logic.


----------



## hendo (Jun 10, 2008)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Pity the stupid bloke jogging on a running machine in the gym, it defies logic.


 
That's me, looking at you in the pool defying common sense


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 10, 2008)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Pity the stupid bloke jogging on a running machine in the gym, it defies logic.



I was that "stupid bloke".  I'm not a very good swimmer, but I can run and I'm trying to get fit.

That logical enough for you?


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 10, 2008)

Blagsta said:


> I was that "stupid bloke".  I'm not a very good swimmer, but I can run and I'm trying to get fit.
> 
> That logical enough for you?



my point being there's a beautiful park to run around   

since when did running have to involve a machine.


----------



## hendo (Jun 10, 2008)

Blagsta said:


> I was that "stupid bloke". I'm not a very good swimmer, but I can run and I'm trying to get fit.
> 
> That logical enough for you?


 
No _I'm _the stupid bloke. 

Jogging on the tread doesn't seem to be as hard on the knees as the park, although I run in the park too.

It's easy to just move to the weights and do a bit of rowing. 

Then you can pop into the spa pool, which is nice in the winter, or have a sauna, or both.

Then slip sandals on and head Lidowards.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 10, 2008)

DJWrongspeed said:


> What's with all the wetsuits?  The people who wear them seem to be big and muscular.  I'm a bit of a thin lizard but I'm fine with the water temp.
> 
> .



most will be practising for triathlon - I wear mine if I have a race coming up.  Just as well too - it's not uncommon to see people being pulled out of open water swims (usually men) having panic attacks.  Often they've never tried swimming with a wetsuit and they're very tight (if fitted properly) and many find that they can't breathe properly or get panicky about the tight neck fitting!

They also have the benefit of making you swim faster (again especially men) as they improve your buoyancy.  This helps inflate one's ego and it's easy to get addicted to being that fast...   I do find myself thinking sometimes.. "ooh.. I'd thrash you if I had my wetsuit on..."


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 10, 2008)

DJWrongspeed said:


> my point being there's a beautiful park to run around
> 
> since when did running have to involve a machine.



I'm doing a fitness programme.  Running, rowing and weights.  Hard to do in the park.


----------



## pootle (Jun 10, 2008)

How busy is the Lido after work - say around 5.30pm, especially on a day like today?


----------



## netbob (Jun 10, 2008)

I sneaked my foldup in there today. they did look a bit grump about letting me out through the main entrance though.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 10, 2008)

memespring said:


> I sneaked my foldup in there today. they did look a bit grump about letting me out through the main entrance though.



How did you _sneak it in_?    I may as well have been sneaking in a nuclear missile for the fuss it caused when I did that.. 

nice to see you this morning though...


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 10, 2008)

pootle said:


> How busy is the Lido after work - say around 5.30pm, especially on a day like today?



It's been very busy this week after work.  Gaijinboy has been going in the afternoon.  I took a look yesterday afternoon but have stuck to mornings so far.  It was pretty damn busy this morning too though!! Definitely busier than it used to be of a morning!


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 10, 2008)

Yeah, 7:30 this morning was a little tight in the lanes. It drops off pretty sharpish though around 8. People dashing for the 9am work start I guess.

The Tri wetsuit boys: They reckon it takes 15 seconds off a length!


----------



## netbob (Jun 11, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> How did you _sneak it in_?    I may as well have been sneaking in a nuclear missile for the fuss it caused when I did that..
> 
> nice to see you this morning though...



i look very grumpy in the mornings, maybe that did it  will give it another go tomorrow (dont actually have a lock as a backup)


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 11, 2008)

memespring said:


> i look very grumpy in the mornings, maybe that did it  will give it another go tomorrow (dont actually have a lock as a backup)



I've just taken to bamboozling them with my insistence that there's no way I'd leave my bike outside. Even the 'i've left my lock at home' excuse worked, whilst blatantly holding a whopping orange d-lock. Still don't trust leaving my shiny bike outside in the racks.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 11, 2008)

snowy_again said:


> I've just taken to bamboozling them with my insistence that there's no way I'd leave my bike outside. Even the 'i've left my lock at home' excuse worked, whilst blatantly holding a whopping orange d-lock. Still don't trust leaving my shiny bike outside in the racks.


I can't do bamboozling   

Locked up near an odd little bike today, never seen one before now:


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 11, 2008)

I had a few near misses leaving bikes outside the old lido. Remember the poxy four bike stands? You were normally fine with a quiet word with Paddy or Casey on a non-scorcher of a day to take a bike in. No chance now (although I have noticed that Fusion staff take their bikes inside )

I know it's not exactly safe but the cycle racks outside are a huge improvement. Being right outside the reception has to be a good thing.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 14, 2008)

First James Nesbitt spot of the season on Saturday afternoon 

Any Maxi Jazz or Mirander Sawyer spots yet? Of course a Will Self sighting would trump all of this.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 14, 2008)

Tricky Skills said:


> First James Nesbitt spot of the season on Saturday afternoon
> 
> Any Maxi Jazz or Mirander Sawyer spots yet? Of course a Will Self sighting would trump all of this.



Pah.. James Nesbitt is in the gym all the time - and Jay Rayner apparently - although I've not seen him..

A Will Self sighting would be


----------



## hendo (Jun 15, 2008)

Yes, even I've seen James Nesbit. 

Managed 36 lengths yesterday, then muscles started cramping in revolt at the healthy activity.


----------



## pootle (Jun 15, 2008)

36! Wow! 

I can't seem to get past the panicky, gasping struggling for breathe thing


----------



## Choc (Jun 15, 2008)

hey, zzzelebreties at our lido!? that should help me jump a bit quicker into the water, all gracefully etc...

hendo i am impressed by your progress


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 15, 2008)

Thirty six? R.E.S.P.E.C.T.

I'm doing >Brockwell >Serpentine >London Fields tomorrow morning. It's part of a radio broadcast, dahhhling. I doubt if I'll manage 36 lengths combined.

And yeah, Jimmy Nesbitt was there again on Sunday morning.


----------



## hendo (Jun 16, 2008)

Tried again this evening.

Managed 14!

I think we should have an urbanites swim one saturday morning soon, quite a lengthy one, followed by drinks at the Regent. 

Well?


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 16, 2008)

A full on cycling / lido swimming day. I did Brockwell, the Serpentine and London Fields, as part of a future broadcast for the Resonance Bike Show. Swimming was lovely, cycling was great, but the best bit...

We managed to blag a radio interview with Sam the Wheels 

A wonderful guy. I'm not sure exactly when, but it should be broadcast / downloadable from HERE in the next few weeks.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 17, 2008)

hendo said:


> Tried again this evening.
> 
> Managed 14!
> 
> ...



There's a midsummer swim this Saturday, 7pm - 10pm.


----------



## hendo (Jun 17, 2008)

That would have been perfect but its Ms T's birthday so I am regrettably previously engaged.

Did 30 this morning. I've given up bothering with the gym and just get in the pool.

Today two schools arrived, I'd reckon the kids looked aged around eight. 
One class of about thirty, which looked like being from a local school got changed and went in. There was this massed screaming as the Playstation generation encountered the water. Brilliant.

The other class, which seemed to me to be from a posh place, possibly Dulwichy in orientation, did not get changed. They sat on the side and, I kid you not, made notes and drew pictures. 

 

PS: No teacher from either place went in. Shame on them!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 17, 2008)

Boo to dry teachers!

Here's a list of stuff happening at the Lido this summer...

http://www.brockwell-lido.com/SynchOrSwimEvents.pdf


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 18, 2008)

There's some really interesting and well thought out events there. Not to everyone's taste, but I think it's great that the lido is trying to survive as something more than just a pool.

I've always thought that it should be used for school swimming. Brixton Rec is shocking for schools. Unfriendly entrance / reception, dull changing rooms and not much space or time to swim. The lido is just perfect for kids.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 21, 2008)

And soon we will have... Southwark Lido.

Turning out to be a great summer, isn't it?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 21, 2008)

SOLSTICE!  And it's raining...  

but who's gonna be at solstice swim?

I've still got a shitty shitty cold - but reckon I'll be up there anyway.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 21, 2008)

Tricky Skills said:


> And soon we will have... Southwark Lido.
> 
> Turning out to be a great summer, isn't it?



Wow..... this is brilliant - and also kind of sad.  We can have a temporary, arty Lido with House of Holland uniform clad staff as an architectural installation - and meanwhile lose actual permanent structures.  It serves, I suppose, to renew my gratitude that Brockwell has survived.

I'll definitely pay a trip to this Lido - but I wonder does it actually have a pool?  It's not clear from that press release.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 21, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> .
> 
> I'll definitely pay a trip to this Lido - but I wonder does it actually have a pool?  It's not clear from that press release.



Yeah, it was written in a style you would associate with an architectural press release 

Can't work out if it's a practical, dive on in lido, or just some arty farty installation to hang around in and look cool.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 21, 2008)

Tricky Skills said:


> Yeah, it was written in a style you would associate with an architectural press release
> 
> Can't work out if it's a practical, dive on in lido, or just some arty farty installation to hang around in and look cool.



Well I can't say I'm much of an expert in architectural press releases but the following phrases do not scream "practicality" to me.. :

"beach huts doubling as changing rooms and living pods for staff"  (living pods???)

"On hand to assist visitors will be the lido team wearing uniforms designed by House of Holland"

"a bar operated by east London restaurant Bistrotheque"

I think the fact it alludes to "bathing" rather than "swimming", with no actual mention of a pool, means it will be a fun place to hang out.  Just don't bother to turn up with your wetsuit to get some open-water practice ahead of a mad scramble with several hundred others in the docks at Excel!


(not wishing to knock it though.. I'd definitely like to pay a trip)


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 22, 2008)

Despite the weather, solstice evening at the Lido was lovely.  Hardly anyone there though - mostly families with kids and the BLU core membership.  The sun appeared briefly and it was, as always, lovely to be there for dusk.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 22, 2008)

snowy_again said:


> I've just taken to bamboozling them with my insistence that there's no way I'd leave my bike outside. Even the 'i've left my lock at home' excuse worked, whilst blatantly holding a whopping orange d-lock. Still don't trust leaving my shiny bike outside in the racks.



I can't see anywhere safer to leave your bike in Brixton given there's staff actually looking across the cycle racks all the time, I maybe wrong.  Great swim this morning, albeit a bit windy.  The colour blue of the pool in the sun always cheers me up.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah, lovely lido day for me as well. I like it best there when it's not packed with a heatwave temperature, but still warm enough to collapse in the sun for four hours or so. Which is what I did 

Lovely atmosphere in there today. Nice people.


----------



## Choc (Jun 24, 2008)

i had a great day at the lido.

only the new cafe upsets me somehow. i refuse to buy any hot beverage out of a polycystene cup (sp?). plus you can't even see what coffee machine they are using there which i also don't like. has anyone tried their coffee yet and is it any good? i could bring my own cup perhaps.

i think so much of the atmosphere is lacking by not having the old cafe there who had quality croissants etc. 

one good side effect is that a lido visit is cheaper now, as less tempting to purchase anything from cafe. i don't see many people buying anything in there, they must make poor business.


----------



## Choc (Jun 24, 2008)

there was a lady yesterday with her own sun lounger...

i was so envious of her. next time lidl does those i will get one too. shame that there is nowhere to leave and lock them at the lido...- european style


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 24, 2008)

i meant to go today.... but i'm useless


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 24, 2008)

I had a brief, but lovely morning swim on Tuesday. It's wonderful when the sun is shining down and you can see underwater from one end of the pool to the other.

Sun Lounger Lady is lido old school


----------



## Choc (Jun 24, 2008)

Tricky Skills said:


> Sun Lounger Lady is lido old school




that is true


----------



## Yvonne (Jun 29, 2008)

*Latin evening*

There is a Latin evening at the pool next Saturday (5th July) with a live band and barbeque.  £10 adults. £5 kids. Pay bar but no swimming.


----------



## han (Jun 30, 2008)

Choc said:


> i had a great day at the lido.
> 
> only the new cafe upsets me somehow. i refuse to buy any hot beverage out of a polycystene cup (sp?). plus you can't even see what coffee machine they are using there which i also don't like. has anyone tried their coffee yet and is it any good? i could bring my own cup perhaps.



The coffee is a bit rubbish (I had some). As is the food (I overheard some people moaning about it) . But you are right - it is better cos it means you spend less money!

I'm going to take a flask of coffee next time - and my own grub again.

The trick is to arrive before 10 during the week, then it's only 2.60 to get in  - bargain!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 30, 2008)

I haven't worked out if you can stay in after 10am, as long as you get in before then iyswim 

Could I turn up at 9.55am then spend the day lounging and swimming?


----------



## han (Jun 30, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> I haven't worked out if you can stay in after 10am, as long as you get in before then iyswim
> 
> Could I turn up at 9.55am then spend the day lounging and swimming?



Yep - that's what I did today, anyway! 

Basically, it doesn't matter when you get there - you can stay there all day.


----------



## han (Jun 30, 2008)

I got there at 9.30


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice, I might just do that tomorrow


----------



## han (Jun 30, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> Nice, I might just do that tomorrow



enjoy! 

It was absolutely GORGEOUS there today. It's nice and quiet on a weekday. The weather forecast is for a scorchio tomorrow


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 30, 2008)

Yep, day off for me on Tuesday 

HERE'S the link to the Resonance feature I recorded a couple of weeks ago at the Lido. So so conversation from me, but the highlight has to be an interview with Sam the Wheels!


----------



## lang rabbie (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice feature.   The image of a panicing Tricky Skills being drowned by a posse of aggressive geese at the Serpentine Lido will stick with me.   (Actually I find swimming with goslings quite therapeutic.   It is the late season green algae that gets me!)

BTW The definitive post on the vexed question of the length of Brockwell Lido is here


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 1, 2008)

Had a great afternoon / evening there yesterday, lying in the sun, hanging out with D list actors and the like. Bliss. 

I also bumped into a woman who'd just broken the British Freedive record in the Lido on Saturday - six and a half minutes and something like 125 metres on one breath! 

The cafe is a bit rubbish though.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 1, 2008)

Ah, so it's called a freedive 

Pleased my observations from afar were just about right


----------



## Ms T (Jul 1, 2008)

snowy_again said:


> Had a great afternoon / evening there yesterday, lying in the sun, hanging out with D list actors and the like. Bliss.
> 
> I also bumped into a woman who'd just broken the British Freedive record in the Lido on Saturday - six and a half minutes and something like 125 metres on one breath!
> 
> The cafe is a bit rubbish though.



There was a bit of confrontation on Saturday morning between the regular Lido swimmers and the freedive organisers over their annexing of the pool.  In true Brixton style, the regulars ended up ignoring the cordoned off bit so they could do their lengths as usual.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 1, 2008)

Haha, I can imagine that. The free dive lot were ok (celebrating in the regent afterwards), lots of big flippers. MOre stuff here: http://www.britishfreediving.org/index.asp?sec=5 

Tricky, I guess you saw the Static Apnea section! The new record holder apparently excels at reducing her pulse and brain activity, but doesn't have the best lung capacity.  

One of the few remaining lifeguards I recognise was having a right barney with one of the neoprene wetsuit set last night - he was refusing to get out of the water at 8pm and *had* to swim an extra 200 metres before he'd get out.


----------



## Yvonne (Jul 1, 2008)

han said:


> The coffee is a bit rubbish (I had some). As is the food (I overheard some people moaning about it) . But you are right - it is better cos it means you spend less money!
> 
> I'm going to take a flask of coffee next time - and my own grub again.
> 
> The trick is to arrive before 10 during the week, then it's only 2.60 to get in  - bargain!!



Reg, the cafe manager, has promised to get cardboard cups once his polystyrene ones run out (soon, I hope).  He can't use anything that needs washing up cos he has no kitchen facilities. Have asked him to get gorgeous cake from Blackbird that Casey sold last year.


----------



## Choc (Jul 2, 2008)

Yvonne said:


> Reg, the cafe manager, has promised to get cardboard cups once his polystyrene ones run out (soon, I hope).  He can't use anything that needs washing up cos he has no kitchen facilities. Have asked him to get gorgeous cake from Blackbird that Casey sold last year.



that is great and will be such an approvement 



it was packed yesterday in the lido..


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 4, 2008)

Snowy.. I watched the freedivers too... this is becoming increasingly frustrating... who _are _you... ??? 

I'm ordering this book:  Wild Swim; River, Lake, Lido and Sea: The best places to swim outdoors..

some brilliant photos here:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/shared/spl/...king_the_plunge_in_britain0s_pools/html/1.stm


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 7, 2008)

Fifteen minute queuing time for the non members last week. The card and the turnstile thing is a mavel, but I did feel slightly guilty for just swanning in. 

Gaijin, the amount of times I have almost approached other people and sheepishly asked whether they were "Gaijingirl off the interweb" is starting to disturb me.


----------



## hendo (Jul 7, 2008)

I asked someone if they were 'Tricky Skills' the other day. You could get arrested.
Went this afternoon, it was a bit bonkers cold though. I was outnumbered five to one by lifeguards. One woman dived in! Respect.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 7, 2008)

I really fancied a rainy swim today, but as I walked into reception there was an almighty flash of lightning and crash of thunder, and that was that. "I was going to ask for a swim but I suspect the answer's no, isn't it?"


----------



## claralou (Jul 8, 2008)

*swimming hat*

hi all, have just enjoyed reading all your messages and it's definitely got me fired up to join you for a morning swim sometime this week.

just wanted to ask, a few of you mentioned the need for hats when it's really cold.  do you just mean swimming caps or is there something more sophisticated i need to know about?!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 8, 2008)

Just swimming hats - but it's not that cold anymore.  21+ degrees. 

It's lovely, do come.

I wrote a message in a bottle the other day.  The "artist in residence" (there's one each month it seems) is going to float all the (plastic) bottles in the pool towards the end of the month.  We can swim with all the messages!  Also they'll be displayed on the screens in reception.   Nice idea.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 9, 2008)

"Do not pee in the pool!"?!


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 10, 2008)

Been offline for a while (bastard Pipex,) but thankfully not out of the pool. Wednesday morning in the rain was really lovely. I thought I'd be alone, but there was around a dozen of us at 7:30 am. The Incredible Smiling Man on reception confirmed that the pool is only closed if there is the risk of lightening.

Later in the day and I found out that I'm taking 40 Year 4 kids there next week 

Sunday and Monday are looking good for the sun worshipers.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 10, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> Just swimming hats - but it's not that cold anymore.  21+ degrees.
> 
> It's lovely, do come.
> 
> I wrote a message in a bottle the other day.  The "artist in residence" (there's one each month it seems) is going to float all the (plastic) bottles in the pool towards the end of the month.  We can swim with all the messages!  Also they'll be displayed on the screens in reception.   Nice idea.



Hendo went to the outdoor lido in Bergamo - swimming caps are mandatory in public pools in Italy for some reason.  Luckily the lifeguard had one to lend him, otherwise he would have been a very unhappy bunny (it was scorchio).


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 10, 2008)

ooh lucky Hendo.

Hats are often compulsory because hairs clog up the pool filters apparently!

I went to a "chlorine free" pool in Alsace last week and it was the most disgusting tasting water I have ever swam in in my life... I never thought I'd be glad for chlorine!! (I wonder though if it was something to do with it being school holidays and jam-packed with kids?)


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 11, 2008)

Woh! Where did that drop in water temperature come from? Wednesday's rain, probably...

I looked the part on Thursday morning, all set to dive in at the deep end, flexing muscles, doing the pose thing etc. Then I dived in and ended up flapping about, taken about by the drop of about five degrees or so.

Still smiling though


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 14, 2008)

_That_ week of the year again: the lido is currently overrun by bastard flying ants!


----------



## Yvonne (Jul 14, 2008)

*Cafe improvements*



Yvonne said:


> Reg, the cafe manager, has promised to get cardboard cups once his polystyrene ones run out (soon, I hope).  He can't use anything that needs washing up cos he has no kitchen facilities. Have asked him to get gorgeous cake from Blackbird that Casey sold last year.



Cardboard cups have now replaced polystyrene ones but no Blackbird cake yet.  Please ask Reg to get some.  If enough people ask how can he resist?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 14, 2008)

To be fair the bakery isn't that far from the lido is it


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 16, 2008)

I went last night expecting that the sun would have brought out the crowds, but fortunately not! Still not as warm as I'd expected it to be, but still great.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 16, 2008)

If you want to see a grown man lose his dignity by accompanying 40 Y4 kids to the lido, I'd stay well clear on Thursday morning


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 16, 2008)

snowy_again said:


> I went last night expecting that the sun would have brought out the crowds, but fortunately not! Still not as warm as I'd expected it to be, but still great.



What are you talking about - it was really busy!!  Too busy... flipping swimmers clogging up my private swimming lane... 

there was almost an urgan contingent - well 3 of us having a chat and a swim...


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 16, 2008)

Did you think? Blimey! I've given up trying to swim in the lanes and just quietly and serenely swim in the normal bit. Mostly cos I keep on forgetting to bring my goggles, and I've been reading that Alexander-technique-for-swimming book again.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 16, 2008)

Tricky Skills said:


> If you want to see a grown man lose his dignity by accompanying 40 Y4 kids to the lido, I'd stay well clear on Thursday morning


What time? (so I can avoid, not laugh )


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 16, 2008)

Warm water and only 8-10 people in the pool this evening.. one of them a certain local journalistic urbanite who I saw in passing but didn't have a chance to say hello to.


----------



## hendo (Jul 17, 2008)

Because you were on the phone and I didn't want to interrupt...

It was _almost_ warm in there today no? 

I'm loving it at the moment, I can get in there now without feeling dizzy or thinking I should audition to be a penguin.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 17, 2008)

It really was warm I thought.  I'll be down there again shortly I hope - although I've just had injections in each arm (vaccinations for SE Asia) and they're rather painful, so I may just be dipping in and out....


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 17, 2008)

Has anyone actually met for breakfast yet? I've not bumped into anyone except eme, and that was just as I was rushing off to work.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 17, 2008)

7:30 - 20 lengths.

10:30 - splashing around in the shallow end with 40 Y4 kids. Guess which session I enjoyed the most? 

I''m all for encouraging schools to attend, but speaking personally, and not as a representative of the school I was with... I think the kids thing was all a bit too much today. I was told 170 kids were expected in the pool at peak time this morning. Other users were clearly pissed off. I know I would have been if I was a paying punter.

It was a dull day, and so not at all busy. But it was impossible for any of the regulars to use the showers, toilets etc without having to ask the kids to shift.

A difficult balance, for sure.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 18, 2008)

To be fair - it's a very short window that the schools thing can happen - it's brilliant for promoting swimming with the kids and other people can always come earlier/later on those days.

I took a large group of 12-14 y/old schoolkids to Boulogne on Monday.  We visited the beach for a picnic lunch and consequently they had to fill in health questionnaires which included questions about whether they could swim and their swimming confidence.  The majority were either "not confident" in water or couldn't swim at all.  I read an article a year or so ago in the newspapers which said that deaths by drowning amongst young people had risen due to the large numbers of public swimming pools which had been closed and the fall in teaching kids to swim at schools.   So, although I get pissed off when the pool is crowded - I'm all for it really (as I know you are too from your post.)

If you're a regular at 10:30am then it could, feasibly, be even worse when the schools break up if there's any kind of hot weather at all.  I know that last year when I had a flexible timetable I chose my times very carefully - the only time you're really guaranteed any consistency of traffic is pre-8am and even then on a hot day it will be busier.

Were there still lanes for those paying?  I think if not, some kind of reduced fee would be fair for those who want to swim seriously.  At the very least a warning of when those sessions would be so that people can avoid it would be good.  I notice that every morning there's a write-up of the day's schedule and which lanes are "fast/medium/slow" etc on the whiteboard on the outside wall at the reception end of the pool.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 18, 2008)

The whole of the shallow end was cordoned off. It wasn't really a pool issue - it's not exactly small. It just seemed impossible to use any of the facilities as they were overrun by kids.

Fast forward 24 hours to today, and at 10:30 I had the whole pool to myself 

Oh, and I forgot to mention yesterday that yep, as predicted, one of the Y4 boys managed to get himself locked in the lido toilets. VERY funny


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 18, 2008)

Tricky Skills said:


> The whole of the shallow end was cordoned off. It wasn't really a pool issue - it's not exactly small. It just seemed impossible to use any of the facilities as they were overrun by kids.
> 
> Fast forward 24 hours to today, and at 10:30 I had the whole pool to myself



I don't think you can make any case for not letting the kids in when on other days there's only one person using the pool tbh.


----------



## hendo (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm up for classes of kids using the Lido but I can't help noticing that nobody is actually teaching them to swim. They just splash about screaming. I saw a group the other day of at least thirty kids, but only two were actually swimming. And the teachers looked as if they didn't know what to do as far as instructing them was concerned. Seems a shame.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 18, 2008)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I don't think you can make any case for not letting the kids in when on other days there's only one person using the pool tbh.



Apologies - I'm not making this case at all. On Thursday there were four schools in the pool at the same time. That's four schools for three male showers and three toilets.

On Friday morning at the same time there were no schools.

I think it just needs slightly better management.

Agree totally with the tuition thing. If not swimming lessons, then at least some kind of games involving balls etc.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 25, 2008)

It's turning into a much better summer at last,  I don't know how I cope without the Lido & sun for the rest of the year ?  Looks good for the w/e too.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 25, 2008)

Tricky Skills said:


> Apologies - I'm not making this case at all. On Thursday there were four schools in the pool at the same time. That's four schools for three male showers and three toilets.
> 
> On Friday morning at the same time there were no schools.
> 
> ...



Tuition - yes what a shame.. maybe it's worth mentioning to the Lido education officer that getting some instructors/leaders in for the day would be nice.

Showers - there are also 4 outdoor hot showers - but it's obviously still not enough.  I think that the problem with the showers is well recognised at the Lido though.

I guess this is the first year they've done it, so I imagine they're taking on all these points and planning to improve on them for next year.


HUGE queues outside there yesterday I noticed!


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 25, 2008)

Hour long queue (allegedly, I was ill in bed).


----------



## hendo (Jul 26, 2008)

Vandals broke into the Lido last night and smashed glass bottles into the pool, which meant that the management had to close it on what would have been one of the busiest Saturdays of the year while the filters got the glass out.
 That's a straight loss of at least five grand, putting aside the disappointment of hundreds of swimmers. Apparently  the Lido has a 'peripheral' security guard; extremely peripheral last night it would seem. Hopefully it's a lesson learnt.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 26, 2008)

Yeah, I tried as well around lunchtime today. Huge disappointment, but I imagine Fusion are more pissed off. What a shitty thing to do. I've been in the lido before when little shits lob bricks over the wall


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 28, 2008)

What's with all the queuing and waiting outside? As a *ahem* season ticket holder, I'm straight in with a quick flash of the card. I was surprised to see though today that the poolside space must have been about half full, yet still people weren't being allowed in.

I know it's not great when it's rammed, but you would have though Fusion would cash in when they can.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 29, 2008)

ooh.. good news..

There's going to be an aquathon on September 16th with different categories - kids, novice and full.  Bascially a swim and run - something like 400m swim and 7k run I think.

AND - apparently they're looking at opening the pool one day a week over winter to see what the take-up is.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 29, 2008)

How many lengths is 400m GG?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 29, 2008)

I think one length is 25m at the lido.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 29, 2008)

What Biddly said.

Only 8 laps for 400m.  

It's really frustrating for me because that seems hardly worth it - but then there's the 7k run which will half kill me...  

They're also going to have swim instructors coming in on Wednesday afternoon/evenings to give coaching tips to those who want to train for it (I think you'd have to pay for this though).

There's even talk - if this goes well - of teaming up with the velodrome to do a full triathlon - which would be so good!


----------



## Pieface (Jul 29, 2008)

You see it's the other way round for me GG!  The swim would kill me and I'd be last out the pool!   I'm kind of interested though - would be nice to do something competitive!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 29, 2008)

I'll do your swim PieEye... I can't run 100m!


----------



## Pieface (Jul 29, 2008)

Imagine if we could do a team event?  I run, GG cycle and you swim - we'd totally win the world!!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 29, 2008)

Let's _all _do it.  I won't be able to train unless I start running 5ks on my honeymoon - and let's face it - that ain't gonna happen..   but it's a reasonable do-able distance for a fun Sunday bit of exercise nevertheless.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 29, 2008)

If it was swimming and cycling I'd be ok, but I really can't run for shit!


----------



## Pieface (Jul 29, 2008)

I think we should!  

Erm.  Will I get laughed at if I swim in a bikini though!!  And I'm not running in a bikini....will I be mocked if I get dressed after swimming?


----------



## Etymologist (Jul 29, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> I think one length is 25m at the lido.



Its actually 50m. I just measured it using Google Maps' distance measurement tool zoomed in on sattelite mode. How incredible that the web allows me to do that. And yet how incredibly sad that I thought of doing that.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 29, 2008)

Etymologist said:


> Its actually 50m. I just measured it using Google Maps' distance measurement tool zoomed in on sattelite mode. How incredible that the web allows me to do that. And yet how incredibly sad that I thought of doing that.



I thought it was 50m - definitely not 25m, which is the length of your average indoor pool, such as the one at Brixton Rec.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 29, 2008)

Sorry yes I meant 50m.. as I said 8 laps = 400m.  (I did know it was 50m but always count in units of 10 really - eg 10= 500, 20=1000 etc)  (sorry maths not my strong point).


----------



## lang rabbie (Jul 29, 2008)

For the pedantically-minded


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 29, 2008)

Etymologist said:


> Its actually 50m. I just measured it using Google Maps' distance measurement tool zoomed in on sattelite mode. How incredible that the web allows me to do that. And yet how incredibly sad that I thought of doing that.


I did think 50m initially, but when I went this morning it didn't seem that long iykwim


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 29, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> I did think 50m initially, but when I went this morning it didn't seem that long iykwim



It's 'cos you're so damn quick!!


----------



## Choc (Jul 29, 2008)

can't wait to be back in the lido.....very soon again!

yay


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 29, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> It's 'cos you're so damn quick!!


Lol... you haven't seen me swim have you? 

(it's cos I'm shit at judging distances, weights, things)


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 29, 2008)

Ms T said:


> I thought it was 50m - definitely not 25m, which is the length of your average indoor pool, such as the one at Brixton Rec.



Isn't the Brixton Lido about a foot short of 25m, because they cocked it up when building it?

ETA: Sorry meant Brixton Rec.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 30, 2008)

Tricky Skills said:


> What's with all the queuing and waiting outside? As a *ahem* season ticket holder, I'm straight in with a quick flash of the card. I was surprised to see though today that the poolside space must have been about half full, yet still people weren't being allowed in.
> 
> I know it's not great when it's rammed, but you would have though Fusion would cash in when they can.



They're only allowed 400 people in there at a time, apparently.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 30, 2008)

What's it like in evenings?  I'm planning to go tonight - will it be silly rammed and queues and shit?


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 30, 2008)

I love the idea of swimming in the pool, running over to Burbage Road and the velo, and then cycling.

Winter swimming is, um, cool as well.

400 people is poxy. It wasn't comfortable, but Paddy & Casey had no problem packing in 2,000 back in the day. It's more fun being rammed in there than queuing outside.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 30, 2008)

I watched them trying to operate a one in one out system the other day. They seem to completely forget that people can go out via the turnstiles at either end of the pool too, completely out of sight of reception. Baffling. 

(then i strolled through with my swipe card and felt guilty).


----------



## playghirl (Jul 30, 2008)

oh yeah loving that swipe card in the heat.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 30, 2008)

It was rammed today - as you'd expect.  I'm well impressed that they continue to operate a couple of lanes though - I could still get my swim in.  AND I did a second message in a bottle.    Lovely to see so many people enjoying the sun there.  Both the park and the lido are coming on in leaps and bounds - there's going to be a special performance of Alice in Wonderland in the walled garden coming up in the park soon - several of the performances are free.  There's been something going on in either the lido or the park pretty much every weekend this summer!


----------



## Pieface (Jul 31, 2008)

Why are they so fucking SLOW on the front desk though?!!  I had to queue - not for ages like but still had to wait while one till was empty and the other lass took fucking DNA or something from people going into the gym.  In the meantime we are people, with money to give them and it was sunny and there was the water in front of us.  It maddened me!


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 31, 2008)

Cos lots of the staff have moved over from the Rec?! 

GaijinG, where can I find more about the Alice in Wonderland? In fact, you'll be off on your honeymoon now won't you, anyone else know? I cannae find anything via google, other than old Midnight Oil gigs.


----------



## Not a Vet (Jul 31, 2008)

There are Alice leaflets on the shelf where the menu board is displayed in the Regent


----------



## Crispy (Jul 31, 2008)

Went yesterday evening and it was lovely


----------



## netbob (Jul 31, 2008)

Its my last day at work today (before unemployment / freelancing) so will be mostly spending next week at the lido


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 31, 2008)

OK, anyone want to claim the rather sorry looking pink bike (minus wheels) that has been outside the lido for a couple of weeks now?

Always breaks my heart to see a bike that's been half-inched.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 31, 2008)

PieEye said:


> Why are they so fucking SLOW on the front desk though?!!  I had to queue - not for ages like but still had to wait while one till was empty and the other lass took fucking DNA or something from people going into the gym.  In the meantime we are people, with money to give them and it was sunny and there was the water in front of us.  It maddened me!



It's incredible innit !  They must've some overly complicated till/bill/gym system.  It's really easy, we wanna swim, here's some pounds.  I've had to wait sometimes in the morning when there is no one else around,  the staff having to faff about in the background.  When there's a queue you wanna go bonkerz.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 4, 2008)

snowy_again said:


> Cos lots of the staff have moved over from the Rec?!
> 
> GaijinG, where can I find more about the Alice in Wonderland? In fact, you'll be off on your honeymoon now won't you, anyone else know? I cannae find anything via google, other than old Midnight Oil gigs.



If you pm me your email address I can send you the PDF with all the info next time I'm at a computer.  (in Thailand now, off to Laos shortly).


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 4, 2008)

Dedication to the Lido thread! 

As NaV pointed out, they've handily placed some in the Regent. I rang the contact number - they reckon they're running out of the free performance tickets, but had lots left for the final (paying) days (this was Saturday morning). 

Sadly I think I'm out the country whilst its on. Enjoy the honeymoon!


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 13, 2008)

Been a bit quiet around here lately...

The water temperature has dropped in recent days - it's still lovely though 

I can definitely feel an improvement in my own swimming since that icy morning back in May. We're averaging still around 10-15 people in the pool during an overcast morning.

Confirmation of the Brockwell Aquathlon  over HERE, scheduled for Sunday, 14th September. I've been really impressed with the effort made this season to schedule events around the lido.

Come on in, etc...


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 13, 2008)

I need to get back into the lido habit, if only to justify my season ticket. Not been for 2 weeks now.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 28, 2008)

Still going strong! Just over a month left of swimming outdoors. The pool temperature has dipped, but it's still lovely. Dive in, half a length of cursing, and then you're away.

Saturday is looking good weather wise - 27 degrees! Make the most if it


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 28, 2008)

I might try for an action packed saturday of the 10.30 HH session, the lido and then cake baking in preparation for the urban green fair thingy.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 28, 2008)

I haven't ben for a couple of weeks now 

When are they staying open til this year?


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 28, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> I haven't ben for a couple of weeks now
> 
> When are they staying open til this year?



Confirmed until the end of September, possibly beyond...


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice... still got a few more swims to fit in then


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 28, 2008)

Good thing I didn't get a season ticket, it's been more convenient to go to Tooting a lot this summer.

I've only just now started to really feel I'm getting into it. Such are the effects of a winter with hardly any swimming at all... In a way August has been better because it hasn't been sunny much so nice and empty, hence getting proper swims, hence increased fitness I think. It's been more like it was last year.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 31, 2008)

Anyone else signed up for the aquathlon?  Yesterday was jam packed in the pool - today was practically empty....


----------



## Tricky Skills (Sep 12, 2008)

Seeing your own breath before you dive into the lido - never a good sign


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 12, 2008)

What am I going to do when the lidos are shut? Crystal Palace is still shut until December (at least). I'm soooo much fitter than I was at the start of summer and I really don't want to let it all go again like I did last winter


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 12, 2008)

Where do you work again, is there somewhere on the way to from work (I'm sure we've had this conversation before ).

I keep seeing pictures of this plush pool in some poncey place in Dulwich, but they haven't answered my email asking if they do swimming only memberships


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 12, 2008)

RubyToogood said:


> What am I going to do when the lidos are shut? Crystal Palace is still shut until December (at least). I'm soooo much fitter than I was at the start of summer and I really don't want to let it all go again like I did last winter



Go down to Streatham - that's what I did last winter.  It's quite nice - at least first thing in the morning when I go it's nice. 

Brockwell is hopefully still to open a day a week over winter too!  Although it is testing these days at 6:30am....


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 12, 2008)

BTW - anyone who fancies the aquathlon this Sunday - they are accepting entries on the day.  Get very very cold and then very very hot and sweaty then go to the pub.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 12, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> Where do you work again, is there somewhere on the way to from work



Work and home are basically in the same place so nowhere on the way, no.



gaijingirl said:


> Go down to Streatham - that's what I did last winter.  It's quite nice - at least first thing in the morning when I go it's nice.



It's a good point, I should try Streatham out as it's at least on a bus route from home, which makes a big difference in winter. Theoretically last winter I was going to West Wickham, but in reality it was just too damn far.

NB the pool is closed tomorrow for a wedding, they were putting up decorations this evening.

I keep having to get out now because my hands are going numb


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 12, 2008)

We asked about hiring the lido for our party next month - but even out of season it was too expensive.    It would have been our ideal venue too.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 12, 2008)

I bet they wouldn't have let you swim in it though because of the alcohol issue, so it would have just been pointless frustration.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 12, 2008)

I wasn't worried about the swimming - not at the end of October anyway, and no - we wouldn't have been allowed to anyway.  But it was a lot of money before you even rent out a marquee, bar, DJs etc etc.  Shame really.... I can't think of anywhere I'd rather have it... 

But - one day when I'm rich maybe I'll have a party there.


----------



## Choc (Sep 14, 2008)

when does the lido close this year?

i am so incredibly fed up with the weather by now. i have just come back from a month by the sea in suffolk with no good weather whatsoever. i won't do this again- we would have to go abroad if such a chance would come up again.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 14, 2008)

I did the aquathlon today - it was FAB (although I was rubbish - I'm just such a rubbish runner).. and even better, Triathlon London is going to open a triathlon club operating out of the Lido!  It could start as soon as 2 weeks from now!  

(Choc the lido closes at the end of September... )


----------



## Choc (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks, cause i still have spaces on my voucher left..


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 15, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> (Choc the lido closes at the end of September... )



really? damn, I was thinking it was mid october.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Sep 15, 2008)

Plus... it's the BLU AGM on 11th October, 10am.

Water was lovely today after two missed days. There was even a scattering of *shhh* sunbathers


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 18, 2008)

For info:




			
				Lido website said:
			
		

> Due to decreasing daylight hours the pool closing times will change as follows:
> 
> Week days week commencing
> 
> ...



Tooting now closes at 5.


----------



## Choc (Sep 22, 2008)

ahhh, lovely, we went to the lido 4 times last week and each day the water was very *brrrr* but also super refreshing.

also i learned that the lido is its own small microcosmos with brilliant sunshine inside.

i even got a tannnn!

still have 2 voucher tickets left....arghh a bit terrified hope the sun will show itseld another day before the 30.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah, still going strong. Totally immune to the temperature now. Can we carry on all winter please? 

This weekend looks wonderful - 20 degrees both days. Totally agree about the walls being a South London sun trap.

It's going to be a very sad day when the pool closes next Tuesday. The worst day of the year for me.


----------



## Choc (Sep 26, 2008)

sunny days ahead..?

well that decides what i will do this weekend!

yaaay!

oh wouldnt it be lovely if it was open all year around like the one in london fields and heated in winter..? i think fusion really should do that seeing themonthly fees they are charging.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 26, 2008)

well.. there's still the 1 day a week winter opening idea being bandied around - and also potentially a triathlon club starting up any day now - so I have high hopes for a lido winter!


----------



## Tricky Skills (Sep 28, 2008)

Mmm - being pelted at with plastic bottles as I put the lengths in wasn't what I had in mind for my final weekend swim at the lido. I'm all for encouraging the kids and all that art nonsense at the lido, but you know, there are other users as well 

Yeah, it was only for fifteen minutes or so, but that was the only fifteen minutes I had in the day due to work commitments. Plus it was advertised as 6pm, not 4pm.

But yeah - it's been a good lido season


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 28, 2008)

How did we miss you?  There was quite a breakfast club contingent there this afternoon (typical on the last weekend!) - what a glorious afternoon's swimming.  I loved watching the kids throwing in the plastic bottles and as I had filled up two bottles with messages myself over the summer I was all for it!  

I have to admit, we were laughing at those getting "bottled" whilst swimming though... (you weren't wearing a wetsuit by any chance were you TS?).  Anyway, what a glorious afternoon - lots of chats with the various Lido people - including deck chair lady.  Lots of people kissing each other goodbye for another season at the end... 

(they actually put the bottles in late they were supposed to go in from 3pm she told me)


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 28, 2008)

"POOL CLOSES 30th SEPTEMBER 6.30 pm. 
but a number of events are planned for the winter season including scuba diving courses, and *Model Submarine Association war games*  as well as the second winter swim (the latter, we trust, will not coincide with MSA’s military manoevres!). "


----------



## Choc (Sep 28, 2008)

that was aces! 

really hot/warm weather day in there and one of my best swims this year 

nice to sit and chat with people.

tricky skills you have a good crawling stroke..! i pittied you swimming along with the bottles..


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Sorry I kept making your baby cry Choc...


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 28, 2008)

That was absolutely brilliant. It could have been the middle of summer (till you got into the water!), and so nice to see those who I saw and spend an afternoon chilling in the sunshine and catching up.



gaijingirl said:


> I have to admit, we were laughing at those getting "bottled" whilst swimming though... (you weren't wearing a wetsuit by any chance were you TS?).



I reckon he was the bloke who mowed me down...


----------



## Tricky Skills (Sep 28, 2008)

Slander! 

No wetsuit here


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 28, 2008)

hmmmm - but did you mow down Rubytoogood...   and why didn't you come and say hello and have a go at making the baby cry?..


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 12, 2008)

Well it's probably goodbye to the Breakfast Club thread for another year - but just to say that there was a really good atmosphere at the AGM on Saturday.  Many things were discussed, including the possibility of a winter opening and heating, getting someone good in to do the cafe, sorting out the changing room problems and a lots of support for the poor yoga/meditation people who are finding their peace shattered by the adjacent gym classes. 

Fusion, to be fair, seem to be doing all they can in their power to work with the needs and wishes of the local community and I, at least, felt like we will continue to see improvements at the Lido.


----------



## Choc (Oct 13, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> Well it's probably goodbye to the Breakfast Club thread for another year - but just to say that there was a really good atmosphere at the AGM on Saturday.  Many things were discussed, including the possibility of a winter opening and heating, getting someone good in to do the cafe, sorting out the changing room problems and a lots of support for the poor yoga/meditation people who are finding their peace shattered by the adjacent gym classes.
> 
> Fusion, to be fair, seem to be doing all they can in their power to work with the needs and wishes of the local community and I, at least, felt like we will continue to see improvements at the Lido.



hey that is good news- very good topics being discussed.
last weekend i really missed the lido!

until next year then


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 13, 2008)

I was telling a friend who is an engineering student about how sad it is when the Lido closes, and he immediately started working out a plan on the back of a fag packet for solar heating it during the winter using recycled beer cans! He seemed to think it should be perfectly possible.

How sad it is to be swimming indoors  Tried Streatham out this evening but wasn't wild about it. Next stop South Norwood I think...


----------



## Meltingpot (Oct 13, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> Well it's probably goodbye to the Breakfast Club thread for another year - but just to say that there was a really good atmosphere at the AGM on Saturday.  Many things were discussed, including the possibility of a winter opening and heating, getting someone good in to do the cafe, sorting out the changing room problems and a lots of support for the poor yoga/meditation people who are finding their peace shattered by the adjacent gym classes.
> 
> Fusion, to be fair, seem to be doing all they can in their power to work with the needs and wishes of the local community and I, at least, felt like we will continue to see improvements at the Lido.



I saw this on TV once, it looked great (if a bit chilly). Does that senior civil servant guy still swim there, Robin Butler?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 13, 2008)

RubyToogood said:


> I was telling a friend who is an engineering student about how sad it is when the Lido closes, and he immediately started working out a plan on the back of a fag packet for solar heating it during the winter using recycled beer cans! He seemed to think it should be perfectly possible.
> 
> How sad it is to be swimming indoors  Tried Streatham out this evening but wasn't wild about it. Next stop South Norwood I think...



Well it seems they're doing feasability studies into doing it using biofuel and also some other method I've forgotten.  There were a few people there who had ideas using woodchips from the park and solar panels on the lido roof.  The problem is they also feel that there wouldn't be enough usage to make it viable (going on September's figures).  However, a few people pointed out that London Fields is practically too crowded during winter with its heated pool.  I think that if they heat it over winter it will become a real swimmers pool - I think almost everyone prefers to swim outdoors if the conditions are right.

(eta is South Norwood open now?  I used to swim there about 3 years ago and passed it the other night on my bike wondering...)


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 13, 2008)

Meltingpot said:


> Does that senior civil servant guy still swim there, Robin Butler?



Are you Robin Butler?

(I don't know tbh.....)


----------



## Meltingpot (Oct 13, 2008)

Sadly not, he seemed quite a character. I think I'm younger than him too, he was probably in his late fifties then and could be in his sixties now.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 13, 2008)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Well it seems they're doing feasability studies into doing it using biofuel and also some other method I've forgotten. There were a few people there who had ideas using woodchips from the park and solar panels on the lido roof. The problem is they also feel that there wouldn't be enough usage to make it viable (going on September's figures). However, a few people pointed out that London Fields is practically too crowded during winter with its heated pool. I think that if they heat it over winter it will become a real swimmers pool - I think almost everyone prefers to swim outdoors if the conditions are right.


My friend _claims_ and I do not insist he is right, that using solar heating the only other energy input it would require would be a pump to pump the water round the system. So apart from that the only real cost that I can think of to them would be lifeguards and cleaning costs and they wouldn't have to pack it out to break even.


----------



## Choc (Oct 14, 2008)

THAT (a heated lido open most of the year) would be the bees knees and the kind of thing i would expect fusion to do!!!

they have a lot of staff there anyway so one trained person could be responsible for the pool.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Dec 19, 2008)

Just a reminder that there will be a (brief) meeting of the U75 Lido Breakfast Club on Saturday 20th Dec, midday 

Come on in - the water's... lovely 

Brrrrr.


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 19, 2008)

I saw that in my diary this morning and winced. Like last year, I _aim _to be there, but sometimes the will isn't strong!


----------



## Tricky Skills (Dec 19, 2008)

Aw, it will be fine. It's not really a _swim_, more of a quick jump in and then out again.


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 19, 2008)

I'll dig out a wooly hat then!


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 19, 2008)

Tricky Skills said:


> Aw, it will be fine. It's not really a _swim_, more of a quick jump in and then out again.



It's swim a width and then run around the pool to get the blood back (at least that's what I did last year).  (then I came down with the worst man flu ever!)


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 20, 2008)

Oh what a shame I missed this. It could have been just the thing to cure me of the tail end of this flu 

Are there no survivors to report back?


----------



## lang rabbie (Dec 20, 2008)

RubyToogood said:


> Are there no survivors to report back?



The lack of an Onionbagblog of the great event is worrying.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 20, 2008)

RubyToogood said:


> Oh what a shame I missed this. It could have been just the thing to cure me of the tail end of this flu
> 
> Are there no survivors to report back?



We went past briefly.  Unfortunately today I had a "family event" to attend so we couldn't go.  This is because we're leaving the UK for Xmas, so I'll get my NY Day swim in the Adriatic instead.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Dec 21, 2008)

I survived - more than that, you couldn't drag me out 

It was a great morning, and looks like becoming a firmly established event in the lido calendar. There was well over 100 swimmers, each making a donation for Help the Aged.

Fusion's Jeremy confirmed that he was looking at an "early May" opening for next year.

The water wasn't that bad (...if you were wearing a wetsuit )

Brief report and video over HERE.

Full flickr set over HERE.


----------

